# Finding used 10/22 and prices



## nj_m715

I want to build a couple 10/22's to start shooting again. My back was banged up in a crash, so I can't do a lot of the things I enjoy. My son's getting older and I'd like to get a hobby to do with my wife. 

I already have a couple receivers with built in rails and synthetic stocks. I was slowly gather parts to build out a couple nice custom rifles, but right now I just like to get them finished cheap. Our local Dicks sporting goods has new rifles with scopes for $230 or so. I've been looking around for used parts or even a whole used gun but I can't find any around here. I'm in suburbs of Phila PA and there's just not much gun market here. 

I was hoping to find someone who tricked out a rifle with after market parts and has the stock parts collecting dust in the closet. 

Other than gunbroker does anyone have any suggestions where to look. What should I expect to pay for a used rifle in fair condition. I guess I could pay for the whole rifle and have the owner strip it down to keep the stock and receiver. If they would be willing to take it apart I could buy from an out of state pawnshop or individual w/o any FFL hassles. 
Thanks


----------



## HozayBuck

*Sounds to me*

Like your going about this backwards.. unless your trying to build heavy bbl target guns your better off just buying a new one from the local dealer.. if it was me I say keep the scope and lower the price.. the scopes they usually put on those package deals are junk.. buy the rifle and then get a good scope..

You would be surprised what the actions and stocks you have are worth.. go into some of the forums..I'm sure there is one just for 10-22 target shooters as it's a big thing.. get a feel of what they are worth.. and sell them...

One thing I'm not getting is this... are your actions stripped ?? no internal parts? or are you just lacking barrels?.. if so those are all over the net...

Uaually used 10-22's will go for $100.00... I have gotten one from a pawn shop for 80.00 and felt like I stole it...


----------



## nj_m715

Well, before I got hurt and I had more time and money I wanted to put together a nice rifle with aftermarket parts SS barrel etc. But now I have my parts and I just want something cheap to shoot. I can always upgrade later, I want just to complete them and sling some lead. I'd be happy to grab a $100 rifle with a scratched up stock and strip it for parts, there just aren't any around here. Our pawn shops only have beat up tools, tv's and gps units for cars. Country and city are 2 different worlds. I might be going to Amish country soon and I'll look around there. 

I agree it's sort of backwards, but look at it like I restored mustang. It's painted up and ready to go. I can't afford a worked motor right now, but I'm tired of it sitting in the garage and I want to drive it. If you know what I mean. A used 302 will get me moving. 

If I sell my parts I need to throw away money to the state and a FFL. When I buy a new complete gun I'll throw out more money again. Dick's isn't going to break up a package. They are large chain store. It would be like asking home depot to take a drill out of a 3 pc cordless set. I'd rather build now with used parts and upgrade later when I'm back to work. Or who knows I might be happy with what I have and just keep it the way it is. There's always something else to spend the money on.


----------



## SnakeDoc

Most .22s are inherently more accurate than we as shooters are. Malin model 60s are plentiful and cheap. I often pick them up for 25-40 buck "broken". What is generally wrong with them is folks have had them stick and pumped wd40 into them. After bricks of ammo and no break down they start to jam.

I buy up these gems. I had a gun store going out of business that sold me 10 for 250 bucks. All they needed was cleaning which takes a competent smith (or even me ) about 15 minutes. That 250 turned into 1000 at the local gun show when I resold them.

Use Thrifty nickel, gunbroker etc. You'll find gems if you hunt for them.

BTW. I bought a Remington Nylon 66 last winter as a "box job" the owner had torn it down and couldn't put it back together. In that case $50 became $750 sold to a collector.


----------



## paladin562

Forget the used 1022 they ask to much for them. Get a new one from Wal Mart.


----------



## HozayBuck

*What he said!*

WM has the best prices for 10-22's "IF" you live in a state that they still sell guns in..WM is the biggest bunch of Wuss wimps in the country... too PC for me.. but they do have good gun prices..last time I looked they were around $199.00..


----------



## Magus

Get the new one that looks like an m-16.


Oh,and forget the 10/22s made after the old man died,plastic trigger group.that screams crap in my book.


----------



## HozayBuck

Magus said:


> Get the new one that looks like an m-16.
> 
> Oh,and forget the 10/22s made after the old man died,plastic trigger group.that screams crap in my book.


Magus, I must disagree , the 10-22 is still the best 22 auto loader out there.. I've yet to see one any better.. and I've been playing with them since day one...back when they were about 35 bucks..sure they've changed , what hasn't ? we live in a throw away world, cars are made to go about 50 K before they fall apart..

Now I will admit I'd love to have an older Savage Anschutz (sp) they were the cats ass but way to costly for me.. but damn they are tack drivers.. I like the 10-22 because it's a poor mans assault rifle..( yea yea I know..) with the Butler Creek 25 round mags they are an awesome weapon...

I have two of them a HB and a standard, one I've had for almost 40 years... flawless.. and with 17 hi cap mags...that's a lot of fire power... plus the speed loader..!

so, say what you will...show me a better one and prove it's better and I'll look at it..

That's just how I look at it.. it works for me.. others will need to see for themselves...


----------



## kyfarmer

You wana build one then buy a new one, strip it down all the way keep the reciver then put everything else in a box. Then start building from there because no matter how ya do it. Thats always how it ends. Yep i reckon, been there done that. They are some purdy ones, watch it or ya may be suduced by the fever. Not a bad sickness if ya ask me.


----------



## nj_m715

The "IF" is the problem. I'm in NJ.

I already have a pair of nice receivers and a stocks. I just need the rest. That box of stock parts left over from a build up is exactly what I'd like to find. I'm not in a rush. I'll keep my eyes open and something will show up. There are a couple large gun shows around from time to time.


----------



## SnakeDoc

Got to brownell's and get registered as a smith. They offer substantial discounts on the parts then.


----------



## hardrock

*10-22*



paladin562 said:


> Forget the used 1022 they ask to much for them. Get a new one from Wal Mart.


 I went through the new or used 10-22 dance. After a lot of research and reading about the aftermarket reliability problems a lot of people had with larger magazines and other parts.
I went to WM and bought a new 10-22 w/synthetic stock,and stainless steel. (the all weather model.) I put a nice low power scope on it and some extra Ruger magazines with the 20% discount cupon (included w/purchase) 
The rifle is amazingly accurate and dependable.
I had the same experience when I bought my Underwood M1 carbine. I learned the expensive way to stay with factory parts (USGI)


----------



## SnakeDoc

We are not .22 poor at our home. I often hear about 25 round mags for the 10-22 as a selling point. I view the .22 as a foraging weapon. I really cannot see the need for that big mag. I will use mine to hunt with. For defense, I have other things.


----------



## ZombieHitman

nj_m715 said:


> The "IF" is the problem. I'm in NJ.
> 
> I already have a pair of nice receivers and a stocks. I just need the rest. That box of stock parts left over from a build up is exactly what I'd like to find. I'm not in a rush. I'll keep my eyes open and something will show up. There are a couple large gun shows around from time to time.


10/22 used parts from what I have seen generally fall into 2 categories.
First, someone was building a custom and stripped off everything but the receiver, and is dumping everything else at retail prices, or second, it's had the snot beat out of it, and there's really not a lot of worth left in it (but the sellers usually think it's solid gold).
I wasn't totally clear as to whether your actions are complete or not. 
The only part of a 10/22 that's FFL required is the receiver. 
You can easily pick up a decent match barrel and stock from either Midway or Brownells for about $150, and a fair trigger unit is about the same price, give or take, depending on what you want. 
On the cheap is one thing. Be wise about it too. 
Anything that's not FFL required can usually be sent by mail. 
That being said, the Republik Of The Northeast (take your pick on which state is the most ridiculous), double check your local laws before ordering anything. 
Usually though, in kind replacement is generally acceptable. 
Might want to avoid the neon purple and hot pink laminated stock....with the electric gold anodized barrel....people might get the wrong ideas...


----------



## exsheeple

SnakeDoc said:


> Got to brownell's and get registered as a smith. They offer substantial discounts on the parts then.


I was going to suggest the same company. Whenever I need parts, I drive 10 miles to their facility and get what I need. 

World's Largest Supplier of Gun Parts, Gunsmith Tools & Shooting Accessories - Brownells


----------



## jnrdesertrats

These are cute and Kalifornia legal.

TriMag 10/22 Magazine connector


----------



## Magus

nj_m715 said:


> I want to build a couple 10/22's to start shooting again. My back was banged up in a crash, so I can't do a lot of the things I enjoy. My son's getting older and I'd like to get a hobby to do with my wife.
> 
> I already have a couple receivers with built in rails and synthetic stocks. I was slowly gather parts to build out a couple nice custom rifles, but right now I just like to get them finished cheap. Our local Dicks sporting goods has new rifles with scopes for $230 or so. I've been looking around for used parts or even a whole used gun but I can't find any around here. I'm in suburbs of Phila PA and there's just not much gun market here.
> 
> I was hoping to find someone who tricked out a rifle with after market parts and has the stock parts collecting dust in the closet.
> 
> Other than gunbroker does anyone have any suggestions where to look. What should I expect to pay for a used rifle in fair condition. I guess I could pay for the whole rifle and have the owner strip it down to keep the stock and receiver. If they would be willing to take it apart I could buy from an out of state pawnshop or individual w/o any FFL hassles.
> Thanks


Try to find one made in the late 80's to mid 90's.the new ones use too much plastic to suit me.if you have an AR-15,just buy a 22 conversion kit.


----------



## Davo45

*Look elsewhere*

Have you considered going to another state to get a used 10/22? Unless NJ has some really jacked up gun laws you should be able to purchase a long gun in any state and take it back home. Handguns are a little different, but I've seen plenty of out of state FFL dealers at local gun shows selling long guns.

I've gotten a couple of used 10/22's over the years and paid anywhere from $75 - $125 for them. I've still got 1 and traded 1 for a new/used unfired Marlin 22 WMR to my cousin that he'd bought as a Christmas present for one of his sons who'd shot my 10/22 and fell in love with it.


----------

